# Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?



## Spliff (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo
wie kann ich mir die Kohle für Downrigger-Bleie sparen, oder geht da kein Weg dran vorbei. Blei zum giessen hab ich, nur an der Gießform mangelt es.
Die Kugel sollte ca. 7 bis 8kg haben.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich solch eine Form einfach selber herstelle?


----------



## stefano89 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Fräs die doch einfach en Loch un nen Holzblock in gewünschter Größe, die hälfte einer Kugel halt und das gleiche in nen anderen Holzblock. Oben Loch rein, vllt noch n paar Luftkanäle bohren ---> Bleigießen!


----------



## Martin404 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

8kg Blei zu schmelzen und giessen wird wahrscheilich mehr Zeit/Geld/Energie verschwenden als Sie zu kaufen. 
Aber wenn es klappt fände ich Fotos interessant!


----------



## Crusader20 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Hallo

Hab mir für das Inlay ausm Blumenladen so grünes Schaumzeugs für Blumengestecke (80ct-2000ccm) besorgt und dieses für meine Zwecke geformt und geschliffen. Dann noch Ösen und Finne rein und dass dann genau zur Hälfte in ein angemischtes Gipsbad. Nur wenige Minuten später ist der Gips hart genug um die Verzahnungen (4 Olivenbleie) noch in die untere Form zu drücken. Dann erst mal warten bis alles ausgehärtet ist. Dann die Oberfläche mit Trennmittel bestreichen und die zweite Hälfte mit Gips voll giessen.
Meine Form ist jetzt fertig und muss nur noch richtig austrocknen. Dann kann ich das Blei reinlassen.


----------



## andy72 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

sorry wenn ich so blöd frag aber was ist ein downrigger und warum muss der so schwer sein ??


----------



## Crusader20 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

So sah die Form gesten aus. Hab jetzt nur noch den Gußkanal, Luftlöcher und die Finnenaufnahme bearbeitet. Darf noch im Backofen etwas schwitzen und dann gehts weiter...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Schaut mal hier, das Thema hatten wir vor einiger Zeit schon mal.
@andy72, gib mal genau diese Frage bei Google ein da bekommst du gleich alle Fragen erklärt oder lies dir dies durch.


----------



## Spliff (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Hab hier mal ne seite mit Profiformen 


http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=N&start=40&um=1


----------



## Crusader20 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

So, gestern abend wars soweit. Die Form wurde getestet:
Erst mal die Formen auf Temeratur bringen...


----------



## Crusader20 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Gleichzeitig die benötigte Menge Blei einschmelzen und Öse und die Finne vorbereiten...

Die Finne hab ich beidseitig mit etwas Dichtknete abgedichtet.


----------



## Crusader20 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Dann wurden beide Formteile zusammengespannt und das erste Blei floss hinein. Leider war die Form doch nicht so dicht, wie ich erhofft hatte. Es floss an beiden seiten raus...|uhoh:


----------



## Crusader20 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Also neu abdichten und weiter giessen...
Es brodelte ganz schön und alles blieb "fast" dicht. Gut dass ich zwei Entlüftungsbohrungen gesetzt hab.
Beim Abkühlen des Ganzen wurde das Scheitern der Form aber schon angekündigt. Ein kleiner Riss zog seine Bahnen durch die Form. Und beim Öffnen der Form zerbröselten förmlich beide Teile.


----------



## Crusader20 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Das Gewicht ist, trotz allem, ganz gut geworden. Muss jetzt nur noch von den Gussrändern bereinigt und Polliert werden. Bei der ersten Messung mussten wir feststellen, dass ich mich etwas mit der Menge verrechnet haben muss. 7,5kg wollte ich und stolze 9,6kg hab ich jetzt bekommen #q
Aber die Öse ist perfekt positioniert! Beim einhängen in die Waage war das Teil schön waagerecht. Keine Spur von Kopf-, oder Hecklaßt.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*



andy72 schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich so blöd frag aber was ist ein downrigger und warum muss der so schwer sein ??



um vor Rügen mit leichten Schleppblinkern im tiefen Wasser auf Lachse zu schleppen .... #h


----------



## Crusader20 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Werd jetzt noch die Finne etwas bearbeiten und dann ist das Teil fertig.
Fazit:
Das Vorbereiten des Rohlings und der Form war sehr einfach. Nach zusätzlichem Abdichten der Formteile war das Giessen auch problemlos.
Nur das das olle Teil schon nach dem ersten Giessen auseinanderfällt, ist nicht so geplant gewesen! Die Formteile waren eindeutig zu dünn und haben dem Druck nicht standgehalten. Die müssten mindestens 5cm dicker werden, was dann wieder Probleme mit sich bringt. Das Teil wird einfach abartig schwer. Eine "einfache" Handhabung ist so nicht möglich!

Also, jetzt weiss sogar ich es, Gipsformen zum Blei giessen in dieser Größe, bringt nix!

Und für unsere Zwecke ist dieses Gewicht VIEL zu schwer!


----------



## Spliff (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Hey Timo ,


vieleicht solltest du dein Monster downrigger blei von 9,5 kg |bigeyes|bigeyes

irgendwo als Anker anbieten für Kleinboote :q:q:q:q:q

oder vieleicht braucht es jemand für Norwegen


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Wieso Monster?
Reicht mal grad für 40 Meter Schlepptiefe und nicht wenige benutzen diese Größe.
Petri


----------



## Spliff (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

@ Dolfin ,

Gebe Dir recht was die Größe angeht mit Sicherheit ne gute Sache in Norwegen wenn´s bei 150 ft gerade los geht 
aber denke in der ostsee sollten  doch 6-7,5 kg völlig ausreichen wenn man den Winkel berücksichtigt und dementsprechend die Tiefe einstellt  , vor allem wirds ja schwierig mit dem handling bei so gewichten  
lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren |bigeyes


                            Mfg Bernhard


----------



## Crusader20 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Hab ja gesagt, dass dieses Monster für meine Zwecke zu schwer ist. :q
Bin noch dabei die Grate und Unsauberkeiten abzuschleifen und dann kommt ein Bild vom Endresultat. 

Wenn jemand dafür Verwendung hat, bitte ne Nachricht an mich... #a


----------



## lille pojken (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wieso Monster?
> Reicht mal grad für 40 Meter Schlepptiefe und nicht wenige benutzen diese Größe.
> Petri


 
Hej Hans 

Wollte ich gerade schreiben,habe nur noch selbstbauten und die haben alle 9,6kg:q
Was aber auch damit zusammen hängt das ein Blei dieser Grösse(gewicht)auch viel ruhiger läuft als so ein 4,5-5,5kg teil!!!
Es wird nicht ganz so schnell nach hinten aufgetrieben durch den druck der auf das Blei entsteht!!!

Dan kommt noch hinzu das ich zu meinchen jahreszeiten die Fische vor Simrishamn schon mal in 120-140 fuss habe und auch das ist die Ostsee,klar vor MV brauche ich solche bleie nicht!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Crusader20 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Neuer Versuch!

Gußform: Hohlkugel aus Metall Durchmesser ca. 10cm

- mittig auseinander geschnitten
- mit Spannschrauben und Öffnung zum Eingießen / für die Finne modifiziert

Fugendichtmittel: Auspuff-GumGum :m

Ergebnis: Perfektes Downriggergewicht!! :q
Gewicht: 4,9kg

(Bild wurde nachm Pulverbeschichten gemacht)

Weils so gut funktionierte, hat Spliff gleich mal drei davon gemacht! :vik:


----------



## Crusader20 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Jetzt werd ich nur noch die Finne etwas bearbeiten (wenns etwas wärmer ist draußen!) und FERTIG is das Teil.....


----------



## Spliff (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Downrigger Gewicht selbst gemacht - aber wie?*

Hallo zusammen , 


 bitte beachtet das schönste , sebstgemachte Downriggerblei der Südpfalz etwas mehr sonst bekomm ich noch Komplexe:g :q:q:q:q

Crusader20 hat so ein schönes Bild davon gepostet , wer welche möchte kann sich melden , gehe dann wieder in die Produktion 
mit ner richtig schöne Edelstahfinne und ein paar bohrungen :q:q:q 

                  Mfg Bernhard


----------

